# advise



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

View attachment 99216
as much as I hate to do this, I need to sell my orbea, I really need the cash. any idea hw much should I ask for?
2004 54cm
shimano ultegra
mavic ksysyriuk elite
specialized toupe saddle
ritchey stem 100
forte seatpost (carbon)

View attachment 99214
View attachment 99215


----------

